

How Arcadia Is Remaking Itself as a Magnet for Chinese Money - Thevet
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/la-et-cm-arcadia-immigration-architecture-20140511-story.html

======
mikeni
ding tai fung anyone?

